# Home cookers: my food is sticking to the pan?



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

*What is a good way to stop the dog food I am baking from sticking to the pan?* Olive oil? I am not sure what is safe.
I use olive oil or margarine or butter for my own cooking, but I was concerned it would be too high in fat.

I spent the evening cooking up lots of food.
The dog food puree turned out great! :aktion033:
Then I thought I'd bake some puree in a little donut pan.
Has many openings for little donuts, like a muffin tray.
But it stuck to the sides.

It consisted of sweet potatoes, wild salmon, peas, carrots, green beans, yellow beans, a few strawberries, and bit of pork.

DH wanted to eat the donuts until I told him what it was!
He said: "Errr...you go first!"

So what is the best option: Olive Oil? Butter? Or something else?

Thank You!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I use canola oil non stick spray. Olive oil would be fine, too.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> I use canola oil non stick spray. Olive oil would be fine, too.


Canola Oil Non stick spray, okay!
Thank You, Marj!!

That is funny because I was debating between posting a thread or sending you a message! Cause I know you home cook for your Lady.
So it is neat that you posted! Thank You!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady's recipe actually calls for canola oil. It's a good source of linoleic acid, one of the two essential fatty acids dogs need for various biological processes. Safflower and sunflower oil are two other oils rich in linoleic acid.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I will have to buy some Canola Oil spray.
I am mildly allergic to Sunflower, so the Canola it will be.
This is an exciting world of home cooking.
I love being creative in the kitchen!
And I have two "taste testers" available at all times!
Maybe three, if you count DH!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's my opinion on oils. It's different than others, and that's fine. 

Nonstick sprays really aren't the best things to use. The oils are usually poor quality and rancid and the propellants is usually poor quality genetically modified soy.

Olive oil shouldn't be used for cooking. It's an oil that breaks down in high heat. 

Unrefined Coconut oil is excellent and my #1 choice for high heat cooking 

(Coconuts grow in the warm tropic temperatures, and the oil in coconuts do not go rancid like other oils) 

Oil rancidity (from heating it) is a huge problem that can cause health issues. That is one of the reasons why I feel totally safe and confident using unrefined coconut oil. Besides it's durability in high heat, it adds excellent nutrients - like lauric acid, to the food. It is has anti-microbial and anti-viral properties as well.

Veg oils, like canola, safflower, corn, and sunflower are generally refined with chemicals, and genetically modified, unless they are organic. Since most people already receive plenty of Omega 6 oils from our meats, I don't use these Omega 6 oils. Canola has a small amount of omega 3 oil, but I'd rather add fish oil to their food if I want to give them omega 3 oils.

If I am going to cook something that sticks to the pan, and I do not want to use oil, I line the baking pan with parchment paper. Works great. 

Animals and people really need a certain amount of fat for their cells and organs to work properly. 

JMO


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I use extra virgin coconut oil


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

sparkey said:


> I use extra virgin coconut oil



I use Nutiva as well.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you, Suzan!
I always love reading your nutrition posts as I find them very knowledgable and helpful, too.
Allthough the coconut sounds wonderful, I am unfortunetly allergic to coconut. 
And allergic to sunflower, peanut, and any of the tree nuts. And sesame.

I can't give it to the pups, as they will lick me. 

I have lower fat butter, the spreadable kind. Is it safe to line the muffin tin with that?

That is what I use for my own baking for myself, I wonder if it is too fatty for the pups cooking? It is either that or perhaps the canola.

I always use Olive Oil in my frying pans and woks. I don't put the heat past 4 (out of 10). I wonder if that is safe?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Real butter is preferable over fake or low fat butter. Real butter contains Vitamin K2, and butter like Kerrygold contains Omega 3's. I give it to Nikki in her food and she hasn't yet had a problem nor has she ever been overweight. I'm not an expert, but as long as the olive oil isn't heated on high, it should be fine. It's a shame you are allergic to coconut. I thought that it was a fruit, and not a nut? Are you allergic to Palm? Red palm oil is another oil that does well in higher heat. Avocado oil is also an option.

(Not hydrogenated palm oil, Red Palm oil)

If you use canola oil, use organic so it isn't genetically modified.

Hope this helps. 




Canada said:


> Thank you, Suzan!
> I always love reading your nutrition posts as I find them very knowledgable and helpful, too.
> Allthough the coconut sounds wonderful, I am unfortunetly allergic to coconut.
> And allergic to sunflower, peanut, and any of the tree nuts. And sesame.
> ...


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Real butter is preferable over fake or low fat butter. Real butter contains Vitamin K2, and butter like Kerrygold contains Omega 3's. I give it to Nikki in her food and she hasn't yet had a problem nor has she ever been overweight. I'm not an expert, but as long as the olive oil isn't heated on high, it should be fine. It's a shame you are allergic to coconut. I thought that it was a fruit, and not a nut? Are you allergic to Palm? Red palm oil is another oil that does well in higher heat. Avocado oil is also an option.
> 
> (Not hydrogenated palm oil, Red Palm oil)
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Suzan!
You've given me lots of options for my own cooking and the homecooking for my pups.
I have never had the Red Palm (that I know of) It sounds of interest.
And coconut could very well be a fruit. I have a lot of allergies.
Luckily, I am not allergic to my Coco "nut"! :thumbsup:

Avocado could be a tasty choice!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Here's my opinion on oils. It's different than others, and that's fine.
> 
> Nonstick sprays really aren't the best things to use. The oils are usually poor quality and rancid and the propellants is usually poor quality genetically modified soy.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: ITA!!! I'd steer clear of canola oil and all other vegetable oils, with the exception of olive oil; however, as Suzan mentioned, olive oil isn't the best oil to cook with, since it's damaged by heat.

Ghee (clarified butter) is another good option to cook with.

What material is the pan made of? Is it cast iron? If so, maybe it needs to be seasoned? I do all my cooking in stainless steel or cast iron, and I don't have issues with food sticking to the pan. I do use a lot of oil, though, and I cook my food under low heat.


----------

